
Show HN: New C# library for writing to windowed regions of console - snowcode
https://www.nuget.org/packages/Goblinfactory.Konsole/
======
to11mtm
So, Looking at the readme I can say the following:

\- cool concept

\- UI projects quickly get so complex as to necessitate a wiki or similar
instead of documentation. The page's readme has good info but it's a lot to
scroll through. and for UI projects docs is everything.

\- That said the docs look really good to help someone get started. That's
awesome.

\- I want to poke at it more, but there's no license, so I don't know what
terms I can or can't use it under. If I knew it was Apache/MIT/similar I'd be
able to use it and look at the source.

